# Assistance for an unbias opinion on my type.



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

I've been around for awhile and have a moderate understanding of MBTI as well as cognitive functions etc... but I have trouble typing myself because;
1. I do not behave in the same manner in all situations
2. My environment may be prohibiting me from doing something I want to do i.e forced to be more introverted
3. I'm inherently bias when answering test questions because the question itself may not be phrased well or I may think I'm more X than Y when in fact what I want to be vs what I am are 2 different things.

So these are the different results I've gotten through doing tests (it's always very close)
ENTJ
INTJ
ESTJ
ISTJ
INTP
ENTP

Below is some info about me and how I answered some of the questions vs reality.

1. Out of the personality results I've gotten above, I personally think that I'm possibly closest to ENTJ or INTJ. But when I look at my historical record, I'm rarely the leader or lead, I also don't feel compelled to lead but at the same time I have no problems leading.

ENTJ vs INTJ. Although I have no problems leading and have lead sometimes in the past, I generally don't put my hand up to be the leader coz I don't want the extra responsibility unless theres a great reward (this implies INTJ) however, amongst friends depending on my social circle I totally dominate and lead some circles while take a complete back seat in others. At work I'm just an employee so I'm not expected to lead thus I can't really tell whether or not I'm the leader type or not.

2. J vs P. I get really annoyed we agreed on meeting up on a set date and time and you either cancel, don't show up or more than 20 mins late which implies I'm leaning towards J however, I like to leave things to the last minute, do things that entertain me and rush deadlines, I also am not overly prepared as I feel confident that I'll be able to improvise through winging it which suggests P. To complicate matters further, when I go traveling or plan for a trip, I have everything planned out in advance when I going by myself or expected to be leading but don't do any planning and completely wing it if I'm going with someone who I assume is going to make the plans.

3. N vs S. I do like/enjoy sensory stuff like going on hikes, sports, motorsports, anything adrenaline inducing, thrilling stuff like roller coasters, sky diving, bungy jumping, narrowly escaping death etc... But when I'm home my intuition goes into full control and I'm generally strategizing, thinking about concepts, trying to work out whats the most "over powered" and "efficient" build in a game etc... I'm also easily able to link concepts and ideas together seemingly from thin air and find random correlations and often jump to conclusions (feels like a Te + Ni combo).

4. E vs I. Amongst friends I'm extremely talkative and I generally am the one to egg people on, start controversy, challenge people, take risks, do dangerous shit, wanting to try new things and have a blast etc... My friends consider me the "bad boy" of the group. However amongst strangers I'm very quiet and stuck in "observe mode" where I generally say nothing and check what everyone else is doing for a while before making a move or deciding whether I like this group of people or not. I don't like to take on responsibility without reward as it just feels like more work to me but I don't mind telling people what to do, what they should do etc... I also have no problems with being in the spotlight and often overconfident (so a trait that is very non INTJish).

5. Some random behavior and preferences from me to help type me;

Almost all my jokes stem from my surroundings in which I take what is ironic, ridiculous or satire and point it out to friends, I often make jokes at the cost of someone else's expense.
I stay in doors a lot (I also have an office job) so I can sit on the computer for 16 hours a day no problem but I also do a lot of physical activities and like doing them too.
I don't mind going to events etc... But I don't like going alone and I don't have a lot of friends who like to go to events coz most of my friends are introverts.
I hate going into a unfamiliar social setting alone, I generally avoid it like the plague, especially places like bars, clubs, meet ups where you're just there without any purpose.
I like bright colors (I believe this is an ENTJ trait)
I'm extremely competitive, if you fly past me in your car on the street, I will see it as a challenge and start racing you even at the cost of my drivers license at times, same if you pass me while I'm running or out lifting me at the gym so on and so forth.
I have absolutely no concern for health and safety, I generally don't care about my safety or the safety of others and I usually see health and safety as something as an inefficiency to what I'm trying to achieve.
When you play the victim to me, I generally decide from my perspective whether you deserve sympathy or not i.e if you complain that some guy offended you coz he "cat called you" I'd roll my eyes and think you're overreacting. If you got a small cut on your finger and came crying to me I'd think you're overreacting. If you cut your finger off by accident and came crying to me I'd take you to the hospital coz that shit seems serious.
I rarely lead or volunteer to be leader (unless I'm greatly rewarded) but I don't mind telling people what to do.
I don't mind the spotlight, especially if I think I have some talent to show off.
I get bored very quickly when doing mundane tasks.
I hate reading through a book just to try learn or understand something new, I much prefer getting bullet point info and a demonstration so I can learn it on the job/fly and get something done.
I hate going through a million theories or possibilities, I like to find one that seems the most overpowered and use that.
I don't like theorizing a bunch of different possibilities as much as executing/trying them out, I always feel like I'm in a rush to try the strat or theory out ASAP rather than trying to perfect it and over analyze it.
I hate small talk and greetings, I like to get to the point ASAP and I hate roundabout answers or stories.
I have very little sympathy for people that are lazy, useless, entitled, under achievers, whinny/playing the victim etc... if it were up to me, you can starve to death if you don't work for all I care, I also do not ever expect handouts or help when I haven't worked towards it. I will take free shit if you offer it to me though.
I'm quite materialistic in that I like to dress well, drive a nice sports car, have a nice house with a nice view etc... I hate living in shitholes, driving shitty cars and dressed like a garbage collector.
I like nature, scenic/beautiful places, hiking, mountaineering, sports, motorsports, anything thrilling, adrenaline inducing and learning new things.
I hate listening to people ramble on about something, especially when that person is going around in circles and just complaining, I generally offer a solution as soon as I think of one and if you don't take it, I'm out. For some reason if my gf is whining (in a way that I find cute, not the annoying type of whining) I'm alot more tolerant as long as theres touching/hugging involved.
I get annoyed and irritated by people doing things slowly whether it be driving, walking, typing, talking, anything.
I can get angry easily, I'm able to control myself in the heat of the moment but if I don't feel like theres a need to I will become violent if the situation calls for it.
I like to debate and argue, a lot of the time I learn from losing arguments rather than politely talk about the topic, I'm generally not afraid or worried about offending the other person and say things in a very blunt, direct and brutal manner. However, I'm the exact opposite when talking to my boss or someone who has authority over me coz I'm not stupid.
I'm a lot more at ease when I'm with someone than when I'm by myself, when I'm by myself, especially in a crowd, I get more and more angry for some reason. Sending out almost like a gtfo my way kinda vibe.
I like getting intellectually stimulated, I usually can't sleep if I suddenly thought of a brilliant idea as I want to try it out ASAP.
I'm generally quite nice and don't mind helping out or lending you a hand.
I don't particularly like kids and pets.
I'm a very visual person who likes whats aesthetically pleasing and dislike whats ugly or an eye sore.
I'm very rebellious but I'm not stupid so I'm only going to rebel in secret or if the opportunity comes to overthrow authority.
One of my dreams is to become a dictator because I think I can make the world a better place if I was to call the shots but I don't want to take the necessary steps to become one so it obviously won't ever happen. (See here what I want vs what I do are quite different)
I feel intense guilt if I wronged someone who was good to me and feel no remorse if I did something criminal to someone who I thought deserved it.
I'm easily touched by kindness but I don't go around offering kindness to anyone unless I think they deserved it.
I don't believe people are equal nor do I believe people's lives are all worth the same, I put everyone on a hierarchical list based on what the person has done.
I have no problems making difficult decisions quickly including moral ones, I also don't generally regret after making my decisions.
I hope this amount of info was enough for people to try and type me.


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

@ENTJudgement 


> 1. I do not behave in the same manner in all situations


2. My environment may be prohibiting me from doing something I want to do i.e forced to be more introverted
3. I'm inherently bias when answering test questions because the question itself may not be phrased well or I may think I'm more X than Y when in fact what I want to be vs what I am are 2 different things.
Which is universally true for everyone I think.



> 1. Out of the personality results I've gotten above, I personally think that I'm possibly closest to ENTJ or INTJ. But when I look at my historical record, I'm rarely the leader or lead, I also don't feel compelled to lead but at the same time I have no problems leading.


Te is not necessarily about leading or commanding. It is better to look at attitude of consciousness first (introversion or extraversion)



> I don't want the extra responsibility unless theres a great reward (this implies INTJ)


No, it doesn't.



> amongst friends depending on my social circle I totally dominate and lead


What meaning do you attach to these words. 



> At work I'm just an employee so I'm not expected to lead thus I can't really tell whether or not I'm the leader type or not.


it isn't very useful to focus too hard on specific traits of types, but Te generally is associated with recognition of authority value.
But that doesn't imply necessarily complete submission to it.
Do you mean that you don't lead in formal sense or that you don't show initiative at work, doing just what you are told to do without questioning?



> 2. J vs P. I get really annoyed we agreed on meeting up on a set date and time and you either cancel, don't show up or more than 20 mins late which implies I'm leaning towards J however, I like to leave things to the last minute, do things that entertain me and rush deadlines, I also am not overly prepared as I feel confident that I'll be able to improvise through winging it which suggests P. To complicate matters further, when I go traveling or plan for a trip, I have everything planned out in advance when I going by myself or expected to be leading but don't do any planning and completely wing it if I'm going with someone who I assume is going to make the plans.


I can't reliably measure anything by how people plan their trips. It is reasonable thing to do regardless of the type. As planning in general.
What matters more is which traits you display consistently and naturally. And why.
What you wrote potentially indicates Se for me, for now.




> N vs S. I do like/enjoy sensory stuff like going on hikes, sports, motorsports, anything adrenaline inducing, thrilling stuff like roller coasters, sky diving, bungy jumping, narrowly escaping death etc... But when I'm home my intuition goes into full control and I'm generally strategizing, thinking about concepts, trying to work out whats the most "over powered" and "efficient" build in a game etc... I'm also easily able to link concepts and ideas together seemingly from thin air and find random correlations and often jump to conclusions (feels like a Te + Ni combo).


I see plausible evidence in favor of sensory function here. This seems like what really gets you going.
And being sensory type doesn't necessarily mean being "dumb as bricks" and drool from just hearing word "abstract concept".
So, for now, having in mind this and all previous data I would say that Se + Ti maybe.



> 4. E vs I. Amongst friends I'm extremely talkative and I generally am the one to egg people on, start controversy, challenge people, take risks, do dangerous shit, wanting to try new things and have a blast etc... My friends consider me the "bad boy" of the group. However amongst strangers I'm very quiet and stuck in "observe mode" where I generally say nothing and check what everyone else is doing for a while before making a move or deciding whether I like this group of people or not. I don't like to take on responsibility without reward as it just feels like more work to me but I don't mind telling people what to do, what they should do etc... I also have no problems with being in the spotlight and often overconfident (so a trait that is very non INTJish).


still SeTi



> I like bright colors (I believe this is an ENTJ trait)


More like Se, but this is very inconclusive.


> I'm extremely competitive, if you fly past me in your car on the street, I will see it as a challenge and start racing you even at the cost of my drivers license at times, same if you pass me while


Competitive, yet related, again, to sensority things in the present, so still Se


> I have absolutely no concern for health and safety, I generally don't care about my safety or the safety of others and I usually see health and safety as something as an inefficiency to what I'm trying to achieve.


What are you trying to achieve. Death?

Everything else below paints very conclusive case for Se dominant type with Ti as auxiliary for me.

ESTP.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Allostasis said:


> Everything else below paints very conclusive case for Se dominant type with Ti as auxiliary for me.
> 
> ESTP.


He generally describes himself as way too intolerant of anything that's not meeting his standards, so I seriously doubt ESTP.
ESTJ probably. I understand why you type him Se dom, but I've seen plenty of young ESTJs act in similar ways, the key difference is usually how they prefer to lead the situations, make decisions and generally be on top of things. The indulgence to S things can be quite similar. Definitely no N in sight, he even describes exactly what S is, in his own words: _I hate going through a million theories or possibilities, I like to find one that seems the most overpowered and use that. _


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

Red Panda said:


> He generally describes himself as way too intolerant of anything that's not meeting his standards, so I seriously doubt ESTP.
> ESTJ probably. I understand why you type him Se dom, but I've seen plenty of young ESTJs act in similar ways, the key difference is usually how they prefer to lead the situations, make decisions and generally be on top of things. The indulgence to S things can be quite similar. Definitely no N in sight, he even describes exactly what S is, in his own words: _I hate going through a million theories or possibilities, I like to find one that seems the most overpowered and use that. _


I considered ESTJ as well, but was not too convinced about standards, especially since they are his own and they seem to just serve Se.
And a bit rebellious, against authority vibe or indifferent to it.
But yeah, I don't claim to have vast experience of dealing with ESTX types and typing in general.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Allostasis said:


> @ENTJudgement
> 
> 2. My environment may be prohibiting me from doing something I want to do i.e forced to be more introverted
> 3. I'm inherently bias when answering test questions because the question itself may not be phrased well or I may think I'm more X than Y when in fact what I want to be vs what I am are 2 different things.
> ...


Hmmm, I understand that my sensory is quite high although ENTJs do possess Se as their tertiary function, if well developed could manifest itself quite frequently if I'm not mistaken.
So out of 10 tests I do, 6-7 will come back as ENTJ, rest will vary between the ones I posted above originally, my Introversion vs Extroversion is always very close as is with my Sensing vs Intuition although 9 times out of 10 my intuition wins out over sensing, my Thinking totally dominates my feeling, generally around a 80/20 split and my judging edges my perceiving but I'm not sure if it's simply down to laziness and overconfidence.

Let me add more data as looking back on what I wrote above, it does seem to lean towards Se.

I do want to emphasize that although I have not taken steps to make my dream happen, my dream is still to be a dictator as I like to make the world a more efficient and reward on merit/competence system than the current left leaning, minority wins and who ever whines the loudest gets their way B.S.

I did mention that I have no problems sitting in front of the computer for 16 hours a day (I'd imagine that Se doms would have difficulty with that?), in fact my love for sensory activities open manifested itself within the last 6 years, before then I was pretty much a full time gamer.

I do a lot to plan for the future and strategize a lot in order to achieve my future goals, I absolutely hate what I can't control and uncertainty, for instance, I can't control relationships nor find stability in it's concept since you're basically dependent on the other person and their decisions so instead of accepting that, I just straight up boycott it.

I'm definitely not a "live in the present and in the now" type of person, sure I take risks here and there for that hit of adrenaline but all my risks are calculated which is why I rarely ever fail and I make a lot of sacrifices to try get ahead in life, excellent with money and plan/structure/strategize all my financial investments.

I am however, able to focus and tune all unnecessary thoughts out when I'm doing something thats adrenaline inducing, stimulating or more risky like street racing, I sometimes think I do this to take a break from strategizing too much in my head about how to make more money etc...

When I'm out on a hike I'm not really "taking in all the scenery with my 5 senses". I'm mainly doing it coz it gives me a sense of mission and accomplishment when I make it to the end, a lot of the times I'm just walking while thinking about what I'm going to do next with my Crypto trade or how I'm going to get a loan for my next investment property. This also causes me to often get lost or forget the way back due to not concentrating on the walk.

I can spend 16 hours a day just watching Crypto videos and stare at TA graphs to look for the next best alt coin or trade for months on end.

I always have direction in life and I never just "go with the flow", especially when it comes to the bigger things like switching jobs/career or what to invest my money into etc... I'm the type that would pick a job I don't really like but pays well and achieves my financial goals over a job that I love but pays suboptimal compensation causing me to not achieve my financial goals.

I do love efficiency and doing things the quickest way I know.

When I make decisions I often disregard moral and emotions completely and just work off measurable data and facts.

My thinking and thought process is very structured, logical and organized and I'm more of a big picture thinker so I sometimes pay less attention to the small details and thats where some of my high level strategies may run into minor problems.

I have a major problem with memory, I cannot remember long and complex formulas and theories without all of it displayed in front of me, if I have to flip between pages or god forbid memorize thousands of equations to form the larger picture, I would be unable to do so for a very long time. I also cannot keep all my ideas and theories in my head then connect them when they become too long or complex, I have to write/draw them onto paper and have the entire structure/system in front of me.

Hope this gives you more insight into why I think I generally type as ENTJ.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Red Panda said:


> He generally describes himself as way too intolerant of anything that's not meeting his standards


Very accurate observation, fully agree.



Red Panda said:


> ESTJ probably. I understand why you type him Se dom, but I've seen plenty of young ESTJs act in similar ways, the key difference is usually how they prefer to lead the situations, make decisions and generally be on top of things. The indulgence to S things can be quite similar. Definitely no N in sight, he even describes exactly what S is, in his own words: _I hate going through a million theories or possibilities, I like to find one that seems the most overpowered and use that. _


I always thought S was using your 5 senses, I'm terrible at using my 5 senses unless I'm focused and actively putting an effort into using them, partly because I see most things as mundane like how many trees I walked past, what color the flowers were, what this leaf feels like in my hand etc... I usually phase out and think about my investments, work and other things while doing mundane tasks.

When you give me some data or when I observe some data that I find interesting or useful, I'll siff through it, come up with a few theories, pick the most accurate or useful one to me and try and apply it. What I meant with the "_I hate going through a million theories or possibilities" _is more related to not wanting to spend an eternity on theory crafting but executing theories that I think is the most overpowered/useful theory to achieve my goal then rinse and repeat the other theories until I can reach consensus or my end goal is met.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

ENTJudgement said:


> Very accurate observation, fully agree.
> 
> 
> I always thought S was using your 5 senses, I'm terrible at using my 5 senses unless I'm focused and actively putting an effort into using them, partly because I see most things as mundane like how many trees I walked past, what color the flowers were, what this leaf feels like in my hand etc... I usually phase out and think about my investments, work and other things while doing mundane tasks.
> ...


S is about considering as important the information that stands out the most, the frequent occurrence, that which is true 99% of the time, or what we call the tangible, obvious, which "overpowers" the senses. In contrast, N cares about, as Jung called it the "dimly conscious", the exceptions that illustrate principles, that which our senses barely realize is there, the infrequent, subtle. This extends to intellectual matters and worldview/lifestyle not just what the sense pick up in the present, which is why Sensors often do what's popular, as it's the frequent occurrence, if not in general at least in their own environment, while Ns tend to be unconventional (and not in the 'trendy' way..). 
Reading your other post, I generally still see more S than N but sure not as big a difference as you made it seem initially. SJs can be pretty bad with observing their environment if it's not something they're already looking for and/or don't care about, and being a gamer is not exclusive to Ns, just sayin'.

So I definitely see the ETJ, but for the N/S I think you'd have to consider why you do the things you do (i.e. care about money) or how do you shape your worldview in general.


----------



## Conniptions (Apr 10, 2019)

I'd say ENTJ fits just nice. I relate with pretty much everything you've written there. The Si question you can easily answer by considering how you remember things.


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

ENTJudgement said:


> Hmmm, I understand that my sensory is quite high although ENTJs do possess Se as their tertiary function, if well developed could manifest itself quite frequently if I'm not mistaken.
> So out of 10 tests I do, 6-7 will come back as ENTJ, rest will vary between the ones I posted above originally, my Introversion vs Extroversion is always very close as is with my Sensing vs Intuition although 9 times out of 10 my intuition wins out over sensing, my Thinking totally dominates my feeling, generally around a 80/20 split and my judging edges my perceiving but I'm not sure if it's simply down to laziness and overconfidence.
> 
> Let me add more data as looking back on what I wrote above, it does seem to lean towards Se.
> ...


This post suggests more stronger inclination towards being ESTJ, you started highlighting things stereotypically associated with Te-domness.
I think you were more honest in the first post and this one tries to lead to the answer that you would prefer to hear more.
I can be wrong, but for now i stand on ESTJ if you were honest in this post and ESTP if you were not.


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

Conniptions said:


> The Si question you can easily answer by considering how you remember things.


I think this is a B.S way of discerning Si and Ni.


----------



## Conniptions (Apr 10, 2019)

Allostasis said:


> I think this is a B.S way of discerning Si and Ni.


What's a better way?


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

ENTJudgement said:


> I hope this amount of info was enough for people to try and type me.


I find it difficult to type anyone as it involves believing what they say about themselves as well as knowing what that particular type is. Also behavior is not the same as type. Type to me is how one's natural self would behave if the environment provided a minimum amount of distracting frustration, yet also provided an adequate state for one to express themselves.

I tend to take the type one says one is as the type they are until shown otherwise as they know more about themselves than I do. You lean toward ENTJ. I will note ESTJ is good candidate as @Red Panda has pointed out.




ENTJudgement said:


> I hate going through a million theories or possibilities, I like to find one that seems the most overpowered and use that.
> I don't like theorizing a bunch of different possibilities as much as executing/trying them out, I always feel like I'm in a rush to try the strat or theory out ASAP rather than trying to perfect it and over analyze it.





How deep does this hatred go? You've posed a lot of types for yourself. You must be gritting your teeth as you do so, lol.


----------



## med_stoodent (Mar 5, 2021)

> I think you were more honest in the first post and this one tries to lead to the answer that you would prefer to hear more.
> I can be wrong, but for now i stand on ESTJ if you were honest in this post and ESTP if you were not.


This is what I thought, too.


A problem I see is that you give information about yourself (which is often what we wish to be true, not what is actually true) to strangers on the internet to help you identify your type. If you want real help, you need need to go through the functions one by one with family and close friends, people who know you well. Because for now we can all see you really _want _to be ENTJ and that might be the reason why most of the tests come back as that. People suck at evaluating themselves and seeing themselves for what they are, especially if they know what they want to be.

It can also help to think about your life crisis - which situations put you in distress, what makes your life hard. You can say "I'm annoyed by x", "I hate y" or "I'm bad at z", but that is not the same as saying "I've struggled with this all my life, it's literally ruined things for me".


----------



## Reginer (Jun 18, 2020)

I would agree with ESTJ typing here. I don't really see much of Intuition(Ne or Ni) in your post, but there is a lot of Te. Also you are a lot similar to ESTJs I know in real life.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Another vote for ESTP who have Ni as their inferior function and Fe as their tertiary. All that adrenaline and social focus.


----------



## MisterYellowFace (Jan 22, 2021)

I say ESTJ.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

BigApplePi said:


> I find it difficult to type anyone as it involves believing what they say about themselves as well as knowing what that particular type is. Also behavior is not the same as type. Type to me is how one's natural self would behave if the environment provided a minimum amount of distracting frustration, yet also provided an adequate state for one to express themselves.
> 
> I tend to take the type one says one is as the type they are until shown otherwise as they know more about themselves than I do. You lean toward ENTJ. I will note ESTJ is good candidate as @Red Panda has pointed out.


Lol yeah, because I score so closely between my I/E, N/S and J/P, its quite hard to get my type right so I've used cognitive functions to try determine my type instead and I end up with Te dom, Se either second or third and Fi last, I think my inferior Fi is quite obvious as 1 I never care about "keeping the peace" nor do I generally care about others so I can't be a Fe type. 

Fi would have to be my inferior coz every time I use it, it seems like it's being used in a very primitive manner like for instance, I think people who don't work and are just milking the welfare system shouldn't be able to vote and I see their lives as second class citizens coz if you don't contribute to society and just take from it, why are you in any position to have any governance on it? I also think criminals should be put into a much cheaper shithole rather than air conditioned motels and that they should work to pay off their accommodation. (In my country they have way too much rights and live too good of a life on tax payers money which is ridiculous, why are you rewarded for committing crimes?). Sometimes I just randomly feel extremely strong about a belief or value and go against everyone else to preserve my view.



BigApplePi said:


> How deep does this hatred go? You've posed a lot of types for yourself. You must be gritting your teeth as you do so, lol.


Basically I initially will go through a lot of theories, research and all that until I have a general understanding, then I start filtering until I have a few left that I think is over powered or best used to achieve my goals. After this point if I don't start executing or implementing said strategy/theory and in stead stuck theorizing more, perfecting what seems to be assumptions made ontop of assumptions and going around in circles, I will start to get really frustrated and will think to myself just execute the damn plan and see how it goes as there is clearly no 100% clarity to assumptions based upon more assumptions.

I also like to get the whole project done before taking a break, I don't like leaving a small project half done and take breaks/do other things and come back to it, more of a 100% all in until finished kind of person. If I do take a break and do something else however, I'd often not get back to the project for a long time (close to the deadline) then do a last minute rush to finish it.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Conniptions said:


> I'd say ENTJ fits just nice. I relate with pretty much everything you've written there. The Si question you can easily answer by considering how you remember things.


I remember things by repetition, if I need to remember a phone number, I only do so if I have to call this person over and over again by manually entering said phone number. I remember direction by walking/driving the same route over and over again. I find it a lot easier to remember things that interest me and I have a much bigger difficulty remembering letters and numbers. My memory is generally poor when it comes to the little details, I always remember things in a broad manner like this girl I saw on Monday was very pretty, she was about 5'6", slim, blonde hair, left a nice perfume trail, was wearing a dress and heels. But if you were to ask me details like what color was her eyes? What earrings was she wearing? What color heels and dress was she wearing? What street did you meet her on? Etc... I wouldn't remember. The image of her would also be a bit faded/blurry, almost like when you woke up from a dream and kinda remember something but no minor details.

It's interesting that I do notice that most INTJs type me as XSTJ while other ENTJs generally are more inclined to type me as ENTJ. This is obviously anecdotal and I speak from real life experience as my circle of friends are almost entirely NTs, INTJs are supposed to be the 3rd rarest type yet out of 8 friends, 4 of them are INTJs, 1 INTP, 1 ENTJ and 2 ISTJ. 

I'm unsure what type my other groups of friends are but the few FP friends I have, I struggle to get along with because whenever I set a plan and expect them to show up, they often flake, last minute cancellations or arrive way too late which seriously pisses me off and ends up in me never inviting that person again. They are also too "beat around the bush", take too long to get to the point and too politically correct for my blunt and direct way of communication. I also like to go against the mainstream narrative to balance it out, i.e right now we are clearly too left leaning in the west and I see a lot of problems with this as socialist systems don't work well so I automatically become right leaning but in a country where it's too right leaning like China, I will revert back to left leaning coz government is overstepping their bounds and it's turned into a dictatorship. I like the unpopular opinion when it's true and not afraid to express it as long as I don't see any threats to my career.


----------



## MisterYellowFace (Jan 22, 2021)

ENTJudgement said:


> I remember things by repetition, if I need to remember a phone number, I only do so if I have to call this person over and over again by manually entering said phone number. I remember direction by walking/driving the same route over and over again. I find it a lot easier to remember things that interest me and I have a much bigger difficulty remembering letters and numbers. My memory is generally poor when it comes to the little details, I always remember things in a broad manner like this girl I saw on Monday was very pretty, she was about 5'6", slim, blonde hair, left a nice perfume trail, was wearing a dress and heels. But if you were to ask me details like what color was her eyes? What earrings was she wearing? What color heels and dress was she wearing? What street did you meet her on? Etc... I wouldn't remember. The image of her would also be a bit faded/blurry, almost like when you woke up from a dream and kinda remember something but no minor details.
> 
> It's interesting that I do notice that most INTJs type me as XSTJ while other ENTJs generally are more inclined to type me as ENTJ. This is obviously anecdotal and I speak from real life experience as my circle of friends are almost entirely NTs, INTJs are supposed to be the 3rd rarest type yet out of 8 friends, 4 of them are INTJs, 1 INTP, 1 ENTJ and 2 ISTJ.
> 
> I'm unsure what type my other groups of friends are but the few FP friends I have, I struggle to get along with because whenever I set a plan and expect them to show up, they often flake, last minute cancellations or arrive way too late which seriously pisses me off and ends up in me never inviting that person again. They are also too "beat around the bush", take too long to get to the point and too politically correct for my blunt and direct way of communication. I also like to go against the mainstream narrative to balance it out, i.e right now we are clearly too left leaning in the west and I see a lot of problems with this as socialist systems don't work well so I automatically become right leaning but in a country where it's too right leaning like China, I will revert back to left leaning coz government is overstepping their bounds and it's turned into a dictatorship. I like the unpopular opinion when it's true and not afraid to express it as long as I don't see any threats to my career.


How do you keep makinging such long posts so frickin fast!!?


----------



## med_stoodent (Mar 5, 2021)

Another question you should ask yourself is why do you want to know your type. Do you actually want to work on being a balanced individual? What kind of challenges do you wish to overcome by knowing your type? Or do you just want affirmation and "feel cool" because you got the type you value highest/desire to be most?


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

med_stoodent said:


> This is what I thought, too.
> 
> 
> A problem I see is that you give information about yourself (which is often what we wish to be true, not what is actually true) to strangers on the internet to help you identify your type. If you want real help, you need need to go through the functions one by one with family and close friends, people who know you well. Because for now we can all see you really _want _to be ENTJ and that might be the reason why most of the tests come back as that. People suck at evaluating themselves and seeing themselves for what they are, especially if they know what they want to be.
> ...


Yes, this was my initial thought when I started doing personality type tests because when I think about the questions, if you rephrased them slightly I'd answer completely differently for instance. "When you're at a party, do you like to be in the center of the room?" Well this depends whether I know the people at the party or not, if I don't know anyone I'm not going to go around and talk to everyone and I'd just be standing somewhere where I have an excuse to be alone at so I can observe my environment and look at what everyone is doing and judge them like this guy there looks like hes had 1 too many, look at that guy trying to hit on that woman but failing so hard etc... But realistically I wouldn't go to a party if I didn't know many people there to begin with.

Adjust the question a little and change the wording to "When you're at a party where you know everyone, do you like to be in the center of the room?" Now the answer becomes a resounding yes, not only will I be in the center of the room. center of attention, I'll probably be the main entertainer and carry the conversations.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Wylie said:


> How do you keep makinging such long posts so frickin fast!!?


I have no problems articulating my thoughts and I do most things extremely quickly, including decision making. I do recall specifically pointing out that I don't like when people do things slowly which included typing and taking too long to make their point lol.


----------



## med_stoodent (Mar 5, 2021)

ENTJudgement said:


> I have no problems articulating my thoughts and I do most things extremely quickly, including decision making. I do recall specifically pointing out that I don't like when people do things slowly which included typing and taking too long to make their point lol.


Then why do you avoid uncomfortable questions and talk a lot rather than getting to the point?


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

med_stoodent said:


> Another question you should ask yourself is why do you want to know your type. Do you actually want to work on being a balanced individual? What kind of challenges do you wish to overcome by knowing your type? Or do you just want affirmation and "feel cool" because you got the type you value highest/desire to be most?


If I know my type, it will help me figure out why I am the way I am, how many others are like me around the world, how my type fits in with other types and what role it has in society. It will also help me figure out what types I should avoid because we won't get along, what my known weaknesses might be, what a healthy ENTJ looks like vs an unhealthy one, how I made my decisions via cognitive functions, my shadow functions etc... In short it can be used to accelerate my understanding of myself.


----------



## med_stoodent (Mar 5, 2021)

As I said before, you have to press and double down where it truly, deeply hurts. If you want truth, you can't have comfort.
You portray yourself as an extremely confident person and it seems like there's some pride getting in the way hindering you from dealing with the real stuff...


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

med_stoodent said:


> Then why do you avoid uncomfortable questions and talk a lot rather than getting to the point?


I'm assuming you're referring to the question below that I haven't answered yet? I just didn't get to it yet.



med_stoodent said:


> It can also help to think about your life crisis - which situations put you in distress, what makes your life hard. You can say "I'm annoyed by x", "I hate y" or "I'm bad at z", but that is not the same as saying "I've struggled with this all my life, it's literally ruined things for me".


The problem with that question is I generally already created solutions or avoided via mitigation on stuff that makes my life hard so I don't really recall times where I'm just constantly struggling to no end or had my life ruined by anything. If I was to try and pin point a few things in general I'd say;

1. Not wanting to interact with strangers or initiate conversation with them has no doubt cost me the potential to network more, make more friends and find a relationship where I'm the reacher (I generally end up being the settler).
2. I struggle with competence when I compare myself to the top 20% which I used to have a problem with but now more accepting of, some people are just better than you at X, Y or Z.
3. I put my love life in the back seat for too long, now I'm starting to realize that I should have probably been more assertive about pursuing it rather than focusing on everything else and not caring about it. I'm also at the age where my personality is set in so it will be extremely difficult for me to change.
4. I struggle with memory, when I read 1 page of a boring tech book I'd forget almost all of it when I'm onto the next page. I can only really memorize through repetition through doing or if what I'm reading is extremely interesting/fascinating.
5. I gotten over confident a few times and nearly died.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

med_stoodent said:


> As I said before, you have to press and double down where it truly, deeply hurts. If you want truth, you can't have comfort.
> You portray yourself as an extremely confident person and it seems like there's some pride getting in the way hindering you from dealing with the real stuff...


This is starting to sound more like a psychology question, I don't really have a problem answering and I should already know why I am the way I am.

1. What hurts me deep inside is if I'm not competent because when I grew up my parents weren't around so I got the idea that I had to rely on myself for everything thus if I'm not competent it's the same as a death sentence to me. 
2. I have 2 parents + 2 step parents who will need me when they're older and I'm the only child, I'm also likely to go into my senior years without a wife or kids (based on how it's going at the moment, it's a fair assumption) which forces me to double down on needing to be competent and healthy as theres a lot of expectations and potential dependency on me to deliver.
3. I hate rejection, it angers me and makes me think who the fk do u think u are? So I will rather mitigate the rejecting by not putting myself into the scenario where I can be rejected, this also made me more power hungry than I naturally am as I can't be rejected if I'm powerful.
4. It hurts me when my efforts don't merit the expected outcome so I don't generally do anything unless there is a guaranteed reward or if the chance of the reward is lucrative enough to worth taking that risk.
5. It hurts me when theres a high degree of uncertainty to reach an important goal, I don't like what I can't control. If I could see my life in advance, I'd want to see it and if I could control the world, I'd gladly do so.
6. When I'm hurt by others I usually take it out at the gym and I like to deal with my emotions in secret so I can appear confident and competent in front of others. This probably stemmed from poor upbringing.


----------



## med_stoodent (Mar 5, 2021)

Ok so you talk rather vaguely about the things bothering you in my opinion but I guess that's fine. Now you say you struggled with overconfidence and competitiveness. At the same time you regret not being more ambitious regarding your personal relationships. I'd assume you wrote down everything according to when it came to your mind or how essential it is for you, so the next step would be to ask yourself 1.) why you think not initiating convos/interactions with strangers is the actual problem here and 2.) why it bothers you that your network and your relationships are the way they are.
Also be honest with yourself - does it really bother you that much if you don't retain information well from reading (which is the case for most people) that it appears in the same list as nearly dying? Do you even care about staying alive? (which someone else already asked)

It might sound like a psychology evaluation to you, but what can you learn about yourself when you look at your deepest fears and insecurities? There are some themes like craving control, having a complicated relationship with the tribe/self and being mostly concerned with practical matters. 



ENTJudgement said:


> It hurts me when my efforts don't merit the expected outcome so I don't generally do anything unless there is a guaranteed reward or if the chance of the reward is lucrative enough to worth taking that risk.


Before you basically described insane recklessness when it came to your own life - how do you evaluate risk? Usually one would think that if you're very diligent in your risk assessments and focused on efficiency, but that clashes with your above described experience.



ENTJudgement said:


> I have 2 parents + 2 step parents who will need me when they're older and I'm the only child, I'm also likely to go into my senior years without a wife or kids (based on how it's going at the moment, it's a fair assumption) which forces me to double down on needing to be competent and healthy as theres a lot of expectations and potential dependency on me to deliver.


It might be worth evaluating why you feel responsible for your parents/step-parents in this way. Is this coming from outside or something that comes from within? Since you say that you usually hold others feelings in little regard, what drives you to feel responsible to conform to this expectation?


From what you wrote now I'd double down on ESTJ.


----------



## goodvibe (Aug 23, 2013)

ENTJudgement said:


> So these are the different results I've gotten through doing tests (it's always very close)
> ENTJ
> INTJ
> ESTJ
> ...


In no way are you an INTP. 


Wylie said:


> How do you keep makinging such long posts so frickin fast!!?


Te dom stuff. 



Allostasis said:


> I considered ESTJ as well, but was not too convinced about standards, especially since they are his own and they seem to just serve Se.


Yeah, this is throwing me off, and some answers look like ESTP, however, I definitely go with Te (first or second slot) way over Ti, so this eliminates ESTP from a cognitive function standpoint.

ENTJ makes the most sense based on the cognitive functions of Te, Se, Ni, Fi.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

med_stoodent said:


> 1.) why you think not initiating convos/interactions with strangers is the actual problem here


So by looking at how the world works and how many people became successful etc... I've determined that networking is overpowered. Many people who I deem as subpar competence wise seem to be able to get very far simply by know the right people (obtained through networking) and taking credit for stuff that someone else essentially discovered/produced the results for.

I believe that I'm at a huge disadvantage by not social networking with others enough and this is due to my shitty attitude of not wanting to initiate/start convos with strangers as I lose out on possible opportunities this way. It is something I've known for a long time but find it extremely difficult to correct.

Internally I feel a huge urge not to do it because I normally want to play the scenario out in my head first i.e I walk up to him, I say "Hey, hows it going", hes likely going to reply with "I'm doing quite well thanks" so on and so forth. I will eventually run out of predictions as to what the other person is going to reply with as I'm putting assumptions upon assumptions and thats when I get the feeling that I don't want to approach him/her coz I don't see a step by step play towards my end goal which is to find out if this person can be a useful piece in my life and how we can mutually benefit each other. At the same time, my feelings are saying don't do it man, its awkward and it's going to be even more awkward during the awkward silence that you'll probably going to end up at.

However if I know the person well then I can just casually chat because I know what to expect from him/her, this is extremely important to me as without this, I will have the dreaded feeling of uncertainty and I hate it.



med_stoodent said:


> 2.) why it bothers you that your network and your relationships are the way they are.


I believe "feeling" like I even want a relationship is due to biology because every time I'm in one, I feel like I need more alone time as a lot of what I do is a 1 person activity or boring for someone else to try and mingle into and I have to constantly plan for couple activities to try and keep my ex gf(s) entertained. If I were to put a weighting on it, I'd say 90% of the time, happy to be alone, 10% of the time, I feel like I want to be with someone romantically.[/QUOTE]



med_stoodent said:


> Also be honest with yourself - does it really bother you that much if you don't retain information well from reading (which is the case for most people) that it appears in the same list as nearly dying? Do you even care about staying alive? (which someone else already asked)


When I see someone read a book and immediately able to achieve something from that information, I get jealous as it displays competence in a way I cannot achieve. I have to do some reading, then watch videos and if it's complex enough, I then have to ask people questions, do some demos/test it out, it just makes me feel stupid and highly inefficient vs the guy that can just read a book and achieve the same thing.



med_stoodent said:


> Before you basically described insane recklessness when it came to your own life - how do you evaluate risk? Usually one would think that if you're very diligent in your risk assessments and focused on efficiency, but that clashes with your above described experience.


When you die, all your problems go away but if you fuck up and still remain alive then you have a whole shit show to deal which can be worse than death to me so I don't see death as something I try to avoid at all costs. Death is inevitable so it's not when I die that concerns me but how I die, I'd much rather die trying to achieve something or "having fun" than die of old age in bed rotting away.

The way I evaluate risk is always based upon the assumption that I'm going to be alive so you can see death as "bypassing" my normal risk evaluation.

Death aside, I evaluate risks and take calculated risks like any logical person would, simply calculate the potential loss vs the potential gains, if the equation is in my favor then dollar cost average in. I don't generally take dumb risks where the potential gains are less than your potential investment like buying lottery tickets, betting all my money on a race horse, high leverage trading, ask someone out who I think is going to reject me based on observed past behavior and whatever other subtle signs I picked up etc...



med_stoodent said:


> It might be worth evaluating why you feel responsible for your parents/step-parents in this way. Is this coming from outside or something that comes from within? Since you say that you usually hold others feelings in little regard, what drives you to feel responsible to conform to this expectation?


Inside, the feeling that I owe them for what they've provided me. If I turn my back on them after been given food, shelter, education etc... I'd feel like I'm an ungrateful person thus I am unable to judge others who I dislike for being ungrateful. I have a very strong value system in that I feel strongly obligated to return back any favor or resource that was given to me because thats just how my internal justice system works.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Allostasis said:


> @ENTJudgement
> 
> 
> > amongst friends depending on my social circle I totally dominate and lead
> ...


I often decide what to do or convince my friends of what I think we should do, I often start the conversations and keep it flowing, I like to challenge them both in conversation/debate on theories, concepts. I also like to try get advice on how I can better get something to work or ideas on which product is better if I'm looking for new headphones or something I don't know too much about but also physical activities i.e sprinting 100m, see who can bench more, who drives faster etc... With my INTJ specific friends we generally end up playing board games such as Werewolf, secret Hitler, among us or games that involve social deduction and we all love it. [/QUOTE]



Allostasis said:


> @ENTJudgement
> it isn't very useful to focus too hard on specific traits of types, but Te generally is associated with recognition of authority value.
> But that doesn't imply necessarily complete submission to it.
> Do you mean that you don't lead in formal sense or that you don't show initiative at work, doing just what you are told to do without questioning?


This one is tricky, I have total disregard for laws or rules that I think are stupid or shouldn't apply to me but I always calculate the consequence of getting caught so I only ever break rules in secret. For instance, I have $1000 radar detector, a laser jammer (disguised as a parking sensor), WAZE (App that tells you if police has been spotted) so I don't get caught when speeding.
On the flip side though, if I'm expected to lead and manager a group of people, rules, policies and laws are the first thing I'm going to look at because I want everyone inline doing what they're supposed to be doing. I will also innovate and try think of new ways to achieve this outcome which may better suit the situation but you can't deny that you need laws, rules and policies in place for systems to work and function properly.

You can see here that my behavior is totally opposite depending on whether I'm the leader or the rebel. This probably stemmed from me having no faith or respect for the government, I think they are doing a shit job and I can do much better, I would have no problems being elected as President and trying my best to lead a country and would love the opportunity but don't want to start at ground zero and work myself up to that position as I doubt I'd get there. The chance is literally close to 1 in 328 million which seems like a waste of time to try and achieve.

Speeding is probably the law that I break the most, I'm constantly speeding coz I don't believe that speed limits factors in the performance of my car, my driving expertise, ability to make the right moves under pressure/stress and experience. Plus in my 10 years of speeding, I have never caused an accident while my mother who generally goes the speed limit has crashed 4 times, most of which are serious accidents and always her fault. This is obviously anecdotal but I strongly believe that if you actually look at driver competency, you'll see that most accidents are caused by people who are incompetent or people who are over confident (not competent enough) for what they're trying to pull off.
However, if I was suddenly to become the transport minister and my goal was to reduce accidents, although I would certainly look at innovative ways to reduce accidents and fatalities, I predict that I will see many retarded drivers around and ultimately decide to put blanket banns and laws in place which will ultimately reduce speeds because you can't realistically filter who the competent drivers are over the idiots aside from driving tests which are already in place. So as the leader, I create rules, policies and laws but as the citizen I don't care about them unless I believe it applies to me and I like the law or know I'll get caught + punished if I break it.



Allostasis said:


> I can't reliably measure anything by how people plan their trips. It is reasonable thing to do regardless of the type. As planning in general.
> What matters more is which traits you display consistently and naturally. And why.
> What you wrote potentially indicates Se for me, for now.


I'd say that the point of going on a vacation in itself skews towards satisfying your Sensing functions so I agree that it's poor information to go on since what I'd do or plan to do on trips is mainly to satisfy my Sensing functions.

As to why? I'm on a trip for a breath of fresh air, exploring something new, learn something I didn't know before, to have fun etc... I would obviously decide whether going on the trip is worth the cost or not and whether my future goals will suffer/be hindered from me wasting all this time and money on said trip before hand though. For instance, if I'm in the middle of completing my investment property, I'm definitely not going to plan any trips as the trip may hinder the progress of my future investment.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

ENTJudgement said:


> I have no problems articulating my thoughts and I do most things extremely quickly, including decision making. I do recall specifically pointing out that I don't like when people do things slowly which included typing and taking too long to make their point lol.


I'm seeing some Te/Ni but also signs that Se could be stronger than intuition. So if you were into Socionics, LIE, SLE and maybe LSE could be of interest to you. In terms of MBTI ETJ>ETP definitely makes more sense tho.


----------



## Conniptions (Apr 10, 2019)

med_stoodent said:


> As I said before, you have to press and double down where it truly, deeply hurts. If you want truth, you can't have comfort.
> You portray yourself as an extremely confident person and it seems like there's some pride getting in the way hindering you from dealing with the real stuff...


One simply never asks an ETJ about what hurts them the most. Because mostly, nothing hurts. But sometimes, everything does, to the same extreme extent. 

I'm still going with ENTJ. Dude's definitely going through some identity crisis shit hence the long-winded posts but that characteristic inkling of blindspots (especially pertaining to Fi stuff, thanks to your questions) is too Ni-Fi to neglect.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Conniptions said:


> One simply never asks an ETJ about what hurts them the most. Because mostly, nothing hurts. But sometimes, everything does, to the same extreme extent.
> 
> I'm still going with ENTJ. Dude's definitely going through some identity crisis shit hence the long-winded posts but that characteristic inkling of blindspots (especially pertaining to Fi stuff, thanks to your questions) is too Ni-Fi to neglect.


I think the identify crisis is stemming from my growing Se. It used to be dormant but now it's starting to erupt.


----------



## med_stoodent (Mar 5, 2021)

(Unrelated to the typing discussion I would strongly suggest some therapy sessions. Before I went to therapy I neglected my F (which I'm still not entirely sure about) immensely and it cost me a lot. True investment in self-betterment means working on your worst functions the hardest.)


----------



## Scaple1228 (Mar 5, 2021)

I was thinking Estj since even though you don’t like leading, you feel comfortable doing it and you prefer efficiency, associated with Te and then looking to the past for solving a problem, that being Si. And repetition which is also associated with more Si dom/aux types.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

ENTJudgement said:


> One of my dreams is to become a dictator because I think I can make the world a better place if I was to call the shots but I don't want to take the necessary steps to become one


If you change your mind, would you give me a ring so we can discuss issues of making the world a better place? These things requires some examination. I do theory only and hate to take action. I need to pair up with someone who CAN take action.




ENTJudgement said:


> I think people who don't work and are just milking the welfare system shouldn't be able to vote and I see their lives as second class citizens coz if you don't contribute to society and just take from it, why are you in any position to have any governance on it?


While some people DO milk the system, what about those who can't work? In the present Covid situation there are plenty of people who can't work. What do we do with people like that? What if they are potential workers or what if they support people who do work? My cat is not a people and doesn't work, but she does allow me to relax. Should I kick her out of the house and let her starve?


----------



## med_stoodent (Mar 5, 2021)

You all are also forgetting that the biggest milkers of the system are people who inherit large amounts of assets and wealth, something they don't need to work for...those are also the ones getting the biggest handouts from taxpayers' money (taxes they and their companies often evade) via subsidies.

The structural problem with seeing other people you deem "useless" as a drain on society is the quickness in which you yourself might need permanent help and depend on others. If you live in a system that does not take care of people who can't work, you're 100% reliant on amounting enough wealth to pay someone to care for you when you can't (but if you become chronically ill by the age of 30, how would you do that?) or you have to have children who will take care of you (What if you're infertile? What if you're unfit to be a parent or just don't want to? What if you have children but they're estranged from you because you're a shitty parent?). If you want to be consistent you'd have to say "Let me rot then", but something tells me most people won't think the same as soon as they're in this position... Everyone thinks they're so special and invincible. You are not.


----------



## Conniptions (Apr 10, 2019)

BigApplePi said:


> While some people DO milk the system, what about those who can't work? In the present Covid situation there are plenty of people who can't work. What do we do with people like that? What if they are potential workers or what if they support people who do work? My cat is not a people and doesn't work, but she does allow me to relax. Should I kick her out of the house and let her starve?


Bruh how did you go from not being allowed to have a say in governance to kicking them out of your house?

Your cat can't vote as it stands lol. So it lines up with his ideas.



med_stoodent said:


> You all are also forgetting that the biggest milkers of the system are people who inherit large amounts of assets and wealth, something they don't need to work for...those are also the ones getting the biggest handouts from taxpayers' money (taxes they and their companies often evade) via subsidies.
> 
> The structural problem with seeing other people you deem "useless" as a drain on society is the quickness in which you yourself might need permanent help and depend on others. If you live in a system that does not take care of people who can't work, you're 100% reliant on amounting enough wealth to pay someone to care for you when you can't (but if you become chronically ill by the age of 30, how would you do that?) or you have to have children who will take care of you (What if you're infertile? What if you're unfit to be a parent or just don't want to? What if you have children but they're estranged from you because you're a shitty parent?). If you want to be consistent you'd have to say "Let me rot then", but something tells me most people won't think the same as soon as they're in this position... Everyone thinks they're so special and invincible. You are not.


He did not argue against the welfare system.



ENTJudgement said:


> I think the identify crisis is stemming from my growing Se. It used to be dormant but now it's starting to erupt.


You mean you're becoming more horny or what?


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

DOGSOUP said:


> I'm seeing some Te/Ni but also signs that Se could be stronger than intuition. So if you were into Socionics, LIE, SLE and maybe LSE could be of interest to you. In terms of MBTI ETJ>ETP definitely makes more sense tho.


Just did the Socionics test and got SLE -ESTp.


















Also did the cognitive function test and got ENTJ










Actually reading the descriptions of the Socionics description for both the SLE and LIE, I'm in between both as both have some traits that describe me perfectly. Examples below;

Starting with affirmatives in the SLE description, sections highlighted in green = strong agreement with and red = disagreement with;
*Ego Block*
*Extroverted Sensing (Se,







)*

They are adept at organizing others effectively towards any given objective, and have no problem "getting the job done". They have no reservations about taking the initiative when they perceive that others cannot or will not do so.
SLEs easily spot power dynamics within any given structure, hierarchy or relationship, and strive for a position where they are less subordinate to others. At the same time, SLEs are comfortable with hierarchies, and recognize that they are a part of everyday life. Their main objective lies in occupying a predominant place in any hierarchy, and because of their energetic and ambitious nature, SLEs can often seem intolerant towards and disrespectful of those of a lower social status. They will often see these people as weak or inferior in some way. _(If you're hard working and doing your role in society, social status rarely matters to me but obviously I will deem you less successful than someone who has achieved more than you have)_ Likewise, they see dependence as weakness, and so strive to minimize their dependence on others. 
SLEs can be natural leaders. They are often quick to assume this role, even in alien or unfamiliar environments. _(Certainly not, I will only take leadership roles in unfamiliar territory if I already have power and authority over said area.)_ They tend to have a very rigid and inflexible style of leadership, preferring a direct, single approach to achieving goals as opposed to experimentation with various methods to achieve said goals. _(My management/leadership style is certainly flexible but only if you prove to me why my system has a problem to begin with and how we can better improve it, if you just complain and offer no solution then for the sake of continuing production, you'd obviously have to fall into line while I try figure out a solution to your complaints if I think it's valid)_ However, if the method they're using isn't working, they won't foolishly persist, but will use or find a different one. They take full responsibility for their actions, and understand these terms when they take a leadership-based role within a group, company or organisation, as being part of what leadership is about.
SLEs are in tune with the immediate physical environment, and often seek to control or mold it to their needs or to assert themselves. They often make a point of displaying their strength to this end and often follow their instinctual urges with little inhibition. For this reason they can appear impulsive, aggressive, and rash. They can be inconsiderate of the needs of others in their attempts to pursue their goals.
*Introverted Logic (Ti,







)*

SLEs often are adept at formulating logical systems, models, and at generating logical relationships and reasonings. They typically use such models as a basis for understanding the world. More intellectually-minded SLEs can place a great deal of focus on developing these types of considerations and see logical systems and structured views as necessary. Some SLEs have a tendency to staunchly and somewhat dogmatically adhere to their viewpoints. At the same time SLEs' use of Ti is largely flexible; if they perceive that their systems are not working to meet their ends, they can be relatively quick to expend and dispense with them. _(So I thought the Ti descriptions described me somewhat accurately until I read the LIE -ENTJ's section and boy does it describe me 10x better, it absolutely hits the nail on the head on why I don't think I'm a Ti. Heres a snapshot.) __["LIEs are often not particularly interested in thinking about the internal consistency of logical systems. usually base their viewpoints and suppositions on factual information, evidence, and ideas external to systems of logical inference. As pragmatic and outwardly-driven individuals, LIEs often ignore logical and mathematical relationships between concepts, perceiving them as uninteresting, unproductive, and of minimal importance in effectuating one's own productive goals in the real world."]_
SLEs predominantly focus their own power-based agenda in utilizing their logical faculties. They may be drawn to power hierarchies or environments where rules are plainly stated and enforced. They tend to gather - either legitimately or illegitimately - and retain information which they deem to be useful to their own ends; they may refer to well-known facts, statistics and historical examples to back up their claims. They are independently minded and frequently come to their own conclusions, often holding few reservations about in the face of strong moral or ideological opposition. They enjoy learning about a wide variety of things, and are motivated by the prospect of rewards and status; they like to prove their authority e.g. through a large amount of academic awards or extra curricular certificates. _(I can't think of any personality type that wouldn't want to retain info that they deem useful to their own needs? I can respect moral and ideological opposite but I don't want them in my way if I've decided that the best strategy/system/cause of action was to do X but your unreasonable or hypocritical morals are getting in the way of advancement.)_
LIEs are confident in spotting internal logical contradictions in ideas and arguments proposed by others, and in pointing them out; however, they are more likely to point out how such ideas and arguments do not hold if checked against external evidence." _(I don't see how else you're going to win a debate)_
SLEs tend towards simplistic, black-and-white views, and often dabble in logical absolutes. _(You need to have direction, can't just aimlessly go around in circles and be indecisive forever and giving solutions which are overly complex is less likely to work or be mass adopted, you can be as complex as you'd like when coming up with the solution but once you do, you need to work on simplifying it for others to adopt it.)_ Often SLEs' have difficulty processing ambiguity and their inner sense of logical order may compel them to jump to impulsive conclusions rather than think things through. For this reason, an SLEs interpretations can be relatively subjective and suffer from a lack of other perspectives. It can be very difficult to argue with an SLE; often will they refuse to take others' advice or submit to another's logic that contradicts their own. They may be overly critical of ideas of others that do not mesh with their established interpretations. _(This last part is only true when I'm frustrated, annoyed or angry. When I'm at my normal state, this remains untrue, especially if you had something compelling to say and I think theres validity for me to fact check but I do this sometimes so not going to highlight it red.)_
*Super-Ego Block*
*Extroverted Intuition (Ne,







)*

SLEs are capable of offering judgments of potential or hidden qualities of other individuals or objects, but they are often based on impulse and suffer from an incomplete or limited perspective, and consequently can appear overly simplistic and one-dimensional. In some situations, they may seriously misjudge or underestimate the capabilities of others. _(Fair enough, I sometimes am guilty of this, especially when I'm in a rush or frustrated so not going to highlight it red, normally I do give a lot more thought than what is described.)_
SLEs are often minimally confident in the evaluation of future developments or various possibilities. They may be hesitant in the arena of evaluating potential outcomes, and instead prefer to personally take charge and exert influence on their environment in order to effect their goals. They prefer relying on their instincts rather than pondering various possible outcomes to meet their ends. SLEs may speak with confidence and apparent optimism with regards to the future, but in actuality they rarely are very optimistic that events that they do not directly control over will produce favorable results. _(This description is a bit strange, who in the right mind would not think that being personally involved would improve your chances of success? If you're actively influencing the environment to effect your goals then how can the chance of success be lower? I absolutely am not hesitant in evaluating potential outcomes, in fact most of my investments are based solely on evaluation of potential outcomes and I certainly do not rely on instincts and gut feeling when analyzing a TA graph or deciding where to buy my investment property etc... It's all based on data, stats or information provided to me by someone who I think is an expert in the field. However, I do sometimes get instincts or a gut feel about something, the first thing I do is check the data and stats against that feeling, if it checks out, I execute.)_
*Introverted Ethics (Fi,







)*

SLEs have trouble evaluating the internal emotional state of other people unless it is accompanied by a visible emotional expression. They are typically inept at reading people's inner feelings and often do not expect people to react to them on the basis of sentiments that are not outwardly visible. _(Not a mind reader but I can try logically predict how you're feeling if I care enough)_ They do not like it when they are judged morally or when their lack of attention to others' feelings is criticized _(I've already considered this and decided what I'm saying to you or need you to do outweighs your feeling towards said statement so telling me how I wasn't moral enough or considered your feelings is redundant, I need you to give me a reasonable reason as to why you can't otherwise I'd just dismiss you as not wanting to)._ SLEs are uncomfortable in overly sentimental occasions, and in situations where they are expected or required to offer emotional support. Many SLEs are highly emotionally guarded, and may become touchy or apprehensive if they expect that others may judge their character harshly.
SLEs will often tread carefully in their interpersonal relationships. They may fear psychological distance from others, which they often try to overcome by seeking respect and appreciation from others. They have few qualms about taking the iniative, and they may seek affirmation by attempting to engage or protect the other person. However, on some individuals their behaviour may have the opposite effect of their intentions; their protection may be viewed as jealousy and their advances as immature or inappropriate. SLEs can usually maintain an air of formality when necessary, and have the potential to be very direct and undeceiving partners, but they tend to find such interaction stifling; they usually prefer colorful emotional environments in which they are free to act on their impulses and exert control. _(If you distance yourself from me, I will distance myself from you and we will just end up never seeing each other again. If I REALLY cared about you deeply, I will attempt to understand why you distanced yourself but ultimately I'm well aware that relationships are out of my control so not going to bother convincing you coz you're capable of making your own decisions and I knew this would be a potential risk prior to getting into a relationship with you.)_
SLEs are often under the impression that while they might gain respect or admiration from others, they can never be truly loved by anyone. _(I don't believe people are even capable of true unconditional love, everyone has their limits so I don't expect to be loved although it would be nice to be loved for who I am, it's better to not bank my hopes on a pipe dream.)_ Sometimes, SLEs can become paranoid about their relationships with others; they may fear that current relations will affect future relations in some way e.g. a bond with a potential partner in the present might "ruin" a relationship with a future spouse. _(I have no idea what the last part is trying to say.)_
*Super-Id Block*
*Introverted Intuition (Ni,







)*

SLEs are active, impulsive individuals who often suffer from a lack of restraint or moderation. They are typically inclined to perceive most situations through the guise of their instincts and in some situations may act without thinking twice; in so doing, they may bite off more than they can chew. _(I'm generally quite calculated and not that active but I love the appeal and feeling of being active coz sitting in front of my computer for 16 hours a day eventually makes me want to get out and do some Se related activities. Through doing Se activities, I start to like them more and more which leads me to become more active but still pales in comparison to how many hours I spend alone on the PC. I'm only reckless when I'm in a rush and when my adrenaline spikes, I usually think about consequences before I've even done the activity and sometimes I hold back due to second guessing my abilities. I bite off more than I can chew on a few occasions but I didn't over do it so the consequences were always within the realm of acceptance.)_
SLEs tend to be largely unaware of the extent of their mentalistic capacities. _(I'm well aware that I'm not that smart, above average at best. I know very well what my mentalistic capacities are)_ They may form logical representations of a situation, beliefs, or schemas of thought by jumping to conclusions fairly quickly and haphazardly. They often seem unaware of the subtle intricacies of many situation and are not generally attuned to the ambiguities or problematic interpretations that their manners of thought generate. They often think too quickly and may require intellectual maneuvering and refocusing in order to slow down their thought patterns. _(Somewhat true, I've certainly done this many times in the past but I take my time and don't rush into stuff that I deem as vitally important. It's also easy for me to slow down and think for a long time.)_
SLEs often seek a deeper sense of meaning in life. They can be oblivious to implications of deeper meaning, hidden symbols, or metaphysical ideas. They may aggressively or impulsively seek answers from multiple sources, meaning, or truth and often appreciate individuals who can express to them their deeply thought out philosophical, symbolic, mysterious, mystical or spiritual worldviews. _(Not sure what to say to this, who doesn't at one point seek a deeper sense of meaning in life? The answer is obviously subjective so how will one be able to catch all the hidden symbols and metaphorical ideas? You've got no measure to check how many you've captured and how many you've missed since you're the only one with your unique interpretation of your meaning and purpose of life? How do you aggressively or impulsively seek answers? Like hold a gun to someone's head and make them answer you? Who wouldn't be interested in mystical or spiritual worldviews IF they are PROVEN to be real? It's like a whole new world you were unaware of but until proven to be real, not going to waste time dwelling on it.)_
They are attracted to individuals who they see as sharing the SLEs's own broad goals and beliefs, but who are more inclined towards reflection than action, and able to put the SLEs' own goals and actions in the context of a higher meaning and objective. _(I usually feel like I'm the one who has done more than enough reflection and need to take more action.)_

*Extroverted Ethics (Fe,







)*

SLEs tend to highly value vibrant emotional environments in which they can freely interact and be themselves, _(What is a "Vibrant" emotional environment?)_ without incurring moral judgment or inflaming their natural emotional guard. They, however, are usually minimally proficient at providing an emotional impetus to relieve atmospheres which they perceive as overly dull. SLEs who try to exert their influence on the emotional atmosphere may not get the desired emotional response and may feel offended or as though they have little control over the situation. _(Thats because you don't have any control over the situation, people are not objects, you can't control and manipulate them with 100% success like you can with objects/physics etc...)_ In unfamiliar situations, they may feel the need to maintain their emotional guard and can appear unfriendly, brusque, unwelcoming, or insensitive. This can detrimentally lead to further group antagonism and estrange the SLE from others. _(Last part is spot on)_
SLEs are most comfortable in dynamic environments in which they are able to let loose and not worry about guarding themselves emotionally. They interact most freely with people skilled at creating these open-ended types of emotional environments, who have little interest in moral judgments external to the general mood or expression, and who react tactfully and non-critically. They also especially are inclined towards large group environments with a common shared goal, which they can use as a basis for amicable interaction. Environments of this sort can bring out the inner expression and purpose of SLEs, and can serve as an emotional release. _(I do not like large groups because large groups generally mean there will be strangers, I do not like strangers in general and my default behavior is next to the description above where I wrote "spot on".)_

*Socionics Types: LIE-ENTj*
*Description of The LIE

Ego Block*
*Extroverted Logic (Te,







)*

LIEs are impelled to accumulate and contribute useful, productive, and relevant information. They may accumulate such factual knowledge in matters they find useful, either because it's their professional field, or something they find interesting and of potential use in the future. They typically carry the belief that in order to function at optimal level and maintain an element of control over their experience, they need to know and make sense of how their external environment works. (_spot on minus the contribute part, I don't feel obligated to contribute anything unless I owe you.)_
LIEs are constantly searching for and involving themselves in practical projects and other avenues of applying their knowledge, and are typically comfortable with asserting their knowledge, correcting factual inaccuracies of others, and generally offering information that can be applied to productive purposes. _(I don't have the need to constantly be working on projects, I like to indulge and do other stuff too, the only "need" I have is being at my computer for at least a few hours a day) _LIEs generally are highly pragmatic, assiduous, and proactive individuals. They often feel uncomfortable and restless if they are not able to pursue their own productive ventures and goals. They are often adopt highly active schedules and lifestyles, and may tend to find themselves busy most of the time. (_I like to indulge and do other stuff too, I can constantly work on a project only if it really interests me but I will burn out eventually, I also don't have to fill my schedule with stuff to do everyday, I'm fine some days just browsing the internet, watching Youtube videos, going for a run or something relaxing.)_
LIEs are often concerned with matters of efficiency and optimization of their environment and may be inclined to offer suggestions as to its improvement. LIEs do not always seek leadership roles, but nor do they shun them; LIEs most commonly step up to the challenge of leading others if they feel that others are unqualified or that nonintervention would lead to a vastly inefficient state of affairs. _(I also expect to be rewarded for my efforts, not going to spend all this time and effort to provide free leadership and governance.)_
LIEs usually have a rather direct and formal style of interacting and communicating. They commonly have a tendency to speak quickly, and to the point. They tend to value clear and unambiguous communication and may place great attention on distributing factually accurate information to others, and often expecting the same degree of clarity in return. (_spot on)_
LIEs can be rather opinionated and contentious towards the ideas of others. LIEs may have a tendency to be critical of widely accepted viewpoints, seeing them as essentially grounded only in popular mythology and not in fact. (_spot on, not to be confused with any examples I've given earlier about using the tried and true way, I picked the tried and true way after understanding why it's so overpowered but during the outset I'm generally always skeptical of everything and may play devil's advocate to deepen my understanding enough to be confident about picking that particular strategy/system)_
*Introverted Intuition (Ni,







)*

LIEs are predominantly future-oriented in their thinking. They tend towards considering the consequences, implications, and long-term strategies of their actions, paying less attention to the immediate details of actually carrying out their ideas. In this way, they are often better at big-picture thinking; often they take the role of innovator or consultant, leaving others to manage lower-level details. LIEs commonly and stereotypically possess an entrepreneurial spirit and seek to advance their own vision of some paradigmatic innovation or improvement. (_spot on, not to be confused with when I'm indulging my Se)_
LIEs often feel an internal need to maintain autonomy over their affairs and schedules. They may exhibit a degree of impatience and can become especially frustrated if circumstances out of their control hinder their productivity. _(Plans in general) _They also may often feel stifled unless they have a degree of flexibility with which to change their plans as situations change. LIEs may feel most at home when vigorously occupied with a myriad of things to do.
LIEs' imaginative inclinations are often not superficially obvious given their intense pragmatism. Nonetheless, behind their often encyclopedic knowledge and drivenness lies a rather internalized sense of mental activity, which can sometimes manifest in reflective, philosophical, and detachedly contemplative behavior. More commonly, however, LIEs' imaginative efforts are subservient to the domain of Te and become manifest in reflection and constant reevaluation over the practical matters in front of them. In this way, LIEs may direct their phrenic energies towards developing new analogies and metaphors for conceptualizing their understanding, juxtaposing concepts and thinking about the same material in different ways. _(I self reflect Fi related stuff just as much.)_

*Super-Ego Block*

*Extroverted Ethics (Fe,







)*

LIEs are capable of making an effort to adapt to the prevailing emotional atmosphere in group situations, and trying to promote a positive emotional environment. _(Key word here is capable, doesn't mean I always do this or value it above anything else and most times I don't care or bother unless it's going to negatively impact me in my career or reputation as this will hinder my progress in life and my plans in general.) _They may try to present themselves as cordial and friendly, and some LIEs have a rather cerebral and witty sense of humor. Such efforts, however, are normally low-key and of short duration. They may end up naturally substituting small talk and polite banter into an exchange of information or an argument on serious topics -- which may be perceived by their interlocutors as rude, hostile, or uninteresting. _(Pretty accurate, SLE's description is probably just as accurate though and I'm not in a good mood, SLE's description is a lot more accurate.)_
While they may try to present themselves as friendly, they most typically come off as polite but relatively unengaging emotionally. It is often difficult for them to spontaneously display strong emotions, and they may come across as stiff or overly contained in situations where loud or intense emotional participation is expected of them. Instead, it is a much more natural interactional style for LIEs to discuss matters that they feel are of substance and importance, and they much more naturally adopt the subdued, candid and businesslike style suited to this role. (_spot on)_
LIEs most typically maintain a calm and affable affect rather than a heated emotional disposition, though they can be inclined to argumentativeness and distrust. (When I'm pissed, you will know that I'm pissed but 99% of the time I'm exactly as described.)

*Introverted Sensing (Si,







)*

LIEs tend not to pay much attention to their physical environment or immediate surroundings. They usually have little to no interest in the aesthetics of their environment. _(I don't like shitty environments, if the buildings look like they're crumbling down, roads smell like sewage and theres rubbish everywhere I'm getting out of there.)_ They may neglect matters of organization, cleaning, or other tasks related to the maintenance of their physical environment. _(This is true to an extent, I do the minimum and I don't waste time with mundane stuff like that unless it's past my level of acceptance for instance, I don't care about dust so everything in my room is very dusty and I rarely clean it but I care about not leaving half eaten food in my room so you'll never see any.)_ They often do not pay much attention to their physical well-being, considering the care of their bodies mostly as a nuisance, and may fall into a lifestyle of pushing and overworking themselves. _(Used to be true, but 8 years ago this all changed when I realized how important staying healthy is as theres no one to take care of me if I fell ill and everything in my life will be on a hiatus for the worse if I fell ill due to poor health so I've placed a vital importance on health.)_ They also may not be very aware of the need to relax or refresh themselves, and may engage in minimal leisure time. _(I like my leisure time but I don't like taking breaks, I like to finish the project or task at hand, be done for the day then have some leisure time) _They may become listless and bored with simply relaxing, preferring instead to do something productive or informative in their spare time. _(I don't like just "relaxing" I need to be doing something interesting which counts as a leisurely activity, I've discovered that Se based activities satisfy this requirement. However, I also find gathering information, trolling on the internet or learning something new on Youtube very leisurely)_
LIEs tend not to be very concerned with dealing with minor details related to their practical work. They may be inclined to speculating and considering long-term strategies and information, while neglecting the practical matters of organization and the details of implementing their ideas. If SLIs are independent, self-sufficient, and inclined to work with their hands to perform and/or oversee all of their projects, LIEs are the opposite; they could not care less about such things and would just as well hire someone else to do their dirty work. _(spot on, but I will be heavily involved if the automation isn't working out. I only have a DIY attitude because labor is so expensive in my country and I can't afford to pay someone else to do it otherwise why would I bother with the donkey work when I can just pay someone else to do it?)_

*Super-Id Block*

*Introverted Ethics (Fi,







)*

LIEs often have a poor understanding of how others react to them emotionally and typically have some difficulty gaging the state of their relationships with those around them. Their prototypically direct and straightforward lifestyle does not naturally lend itself towards the ambiguity and uncertainty of the complex emotional sphere which influences so many of the people they interact with. They are not naturally in touch with their own internal emotional states, and they may be somewhat fixated and perpetually in doubt of the emotional perceptions and hidden motivations of those around them. They commonly have difficulty making character judgments or assessing what behavior or intentions they should expect from others, and require sustained and unambiguous discussions of feelings in order to feel secure about their relations. _(spot on, the only emotions I generally experience are irritation/frustration or content with how everything is going)_
LIEs typically take seriously their own emotions as well as the emotional responses of others; _(depends if it's justified or not, I'm not going to take you seriously if you told me you missed a day of work because you "were offended that the female toilet symbol had a skirt on the stick figure" or some B.S I couldn't care less about.)_ for this reason, they are often highly principled and may place a great deal of emphasis on their personal integrity. They feel drawn towards associations of deep emotional connection, where personal and private experiences can be shared easily in an atmosphere of mutual trust, sustained by shared sentiments and ethical beliefs that make external expression of emotions unnecessary. They are often proactive in engaging others, but are rarely confident of their ability to correctly evaluate the existence or status of intimacy or closeness; they are best complemented by others who take it upon themselves to establish and unambiguously reinforce the sense of intimacy. _(spot on, unless you tell me how you feel in a very direct manner, I probably won't ever really know)_
LIEs may be somewhat shy in establishing close friendships, and may expect others to initiate a sense of emotional connection even in formal or business situations. While LIEs can be reticent to state their emotional perceptions of others, unconsciously protecting them and considering them jejune and poorly formulated, they may take the approach that actions and personal meaning speak louder than words, and may go to great lengths to fulfill others' needs when interacting with individuals with whom they share kinship and respect. _(absolutely, I go to great lengths to ensure the people who I respect, admire and who have helped or mentored me gets rewarded for their efforts and share kinship (metaphorical) with them.)_
LIEs may also seek guidance in their actions to ensure that they are following a clear set of ethical principles.

*Extroverted Sensing (Se,







)*

LIEs are essentially oriented towards big ideas, and sometimes get mired in the little details of their work. They can be somewhat avoidant, neglectful, indecisive, or simply scatterbrained in the details of their day to day affairs. They may have difficulty motivating or pushing themselves through force of will to take care of these kinds of details or decisions. They may lack the willpower and tenacity to resolutely and unerringly pursue their goals; they may appreciate the influence of highly steadfast individuals who push, encourage, or forcefully support them towards these ends. LIEs are different from Ni dominants in this respect in that they are more naturally assiduous and may see volitional encouragement, essentially a push towards getting them moving or focused, as helpful in releasing their inactivity; however, the type of forcible imposition of one's goals onto another characteristic of Se dominants towards IEIs and ILIs might seem too interfering and a threat to LIEs' sense of autonomy. _(Absolutely, I often need to be pushed or motivated to do the small, less significant details/tasks hence why I often leave things to the last minute since the urgency itself is motivating)_
LIEs commonly have a need to maintain a sense of autonomy and control over some aspects of their environment. They may have an inner need to know that their productive ventures will not be interfered with, and they dislike it intensely when they are hindered by factors outside of their control.
*Id Block*
*Introverted Logic (Ti,







)*

LIEs are often not particularly interested in thinking about the internal consistency of logical systems. usually base their viewpoints and suppositions on factual information, evidence, and ideas external to systems of logical inference. As pragmatic and outwardly-driven individuals, LIEs often ignore logical and mathematical relationships between concepts, perceiving them as uninteresting, unproductive, and of minimal importance in effectuating one's own productive goals in the real world. _(Absolutely spot on, especially the ignoring math relationships between concepts, perceiving them as uninteresting and unproductive and of minimal importance in effectuating one's productive goals in the real world.)_
LIEs are confident in spotting internal logical contradictions in ideas and arguments proposed by others, and in pointing them out; however, they are more likely to point out how such ideas and arguments do not hold if checked against external evidence. _(Exactly the same as the SLE description, spot on)_

*Extroverted Intuition (Ne,







)*

LIEs actively seek out new technologies, innovations, any pay attention to interesting developments or goings-on around them in search of useful information that they may later apply towards productive ends. They often have a keen interest in staying informed about the world going on around them and may further their knowledge and read about interesting novelties for their own sake, but consciously treat new or unusual ideas as always subject to the criteria of applicability and practicality. In the absence of an application of an idea to some useful end goal, LIEs usually will lose interest in it. _(Not to be confused with using the tried and true way, I often like to look at unusual ideas as they're more interesting and compare them against the tried and true way etc... And see which one is more overpowered/better.)_


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Conniptions said:


> You mean you're becoming more horny or what?


Always been horny bruh


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

BigApplePi said:


> While some people DO milk the system, what about those who can't work? In the present Covid situation there are plenty of people who can't work. What do we do with people like that? What if they are potential workers or what if they support people who do work? My cat is not a people and doesn't work, but she does allow me to relax. Should I kick her out of the house and let her starve?


If you can't work or contribute anything meaningful to society, you have no voting power nor governance. I will obviously take into consideration your past contributions if you have any, it seems fair to me, even looking at a basic family structure, your kids have no governance, you tell them what to do, what to eat, when to sleep and they obey but as soon as they turn 18 and become financially independent, you no longer have that authority over them.

People who take welfare should have a debt acuminated under their name so when they are able to work again, they can slowly pay back what they owe. It's important to give the mindset to people that welfare ain't free, it's only there as a temporary measure and you need to get your ass into gear and start contributing too. Govt should also be more efficient and less wasteful with tax.

People who are just permanently sick, stuck in a vegetative state or mentally disabled are kind of in a grey area, I personally think you shouldn't force tax payers to pay for them because it's not my fault or responsibility that you're that way. I believe a donation system would work better so people who don't want to pay don't need to and those who do can donate. If said person doesn't get enough donations then he/she dies coz you're unable to sustain your own life, it's natures way of telling you that your time has come.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

ENTJudgement said:


> Just did the Socionics test and got SLE -ESTp.
> 
> Also did the cognitive function test and got ENTJ


SLE ENTJ combo is probably not that uncommon but let's see


> _(So I thought the Ti descriptions described me somewhat accurately until I read the LIE -ENTJ's section and boy does it describe me 10x better, it absolutely hits the nail on the head on why I don't think I'm a Ti. Heres a snapshot.) _


Yeah I wondered if that would be the case.


> _(This description is a bit strange, who in the right mind would not think that being personally involved would improve your chances of success? If you're actively influencing the environment to effect your goals then how can the chance of success be lower? I absolutely am not hesitant in evaluating potential outcomes, in fact most of my investments are based solely on evaluation of potential outcomes and I certainly do not rely on instincts and gut feeling when analyzing a TA graph or deciding where to buy my investment property etc... It's all based on data, stats or information provided to me by someone who I think is an expert in the field. However, I do sometimes get instincts or a gut feel about something, the first thing I do is check the data and stats against that feeling, if it checks out, I execute.)_


This seems like Te/Ne, in line with LIE.


> Sometimes, SLEs can become paranoid about their relationships with others; they may fear that current relations will affect future relations in some way e.g. a bond with a potential partner in the present might "ruin" a relationship with a future spouse. _(I have no idea what the last part is trying to say.)_


I think it's either 1) you'll never meet your "soulmate" if you are "stuck" with your current partner or 2) if you ruin your relationship with your current partner, this will carry out in your future relationship (maybe your partners back-mouthing you behind your back, I think beta STs are nervous about that sort of thing). 


> _(I usually feel like I'm the one who has done more than enough reflection and need to take more action.)_


seems more LIE>SLE


> _(What is a "Vibrant" emotional environment?)_


I think it just refers to varied and changing emotional expression that's created when two or more people are interacting. Though I suppose you could have an emotional environment by yourself if you surround yourself with music or something like that.


> _(Key word here is capable, doesn't mean I always do this or value it above anything else and most times I don't care or bother unless it's going to negatively impact me in my career or reputation as this will hinder my progress in life and my plans in general.) _


seems more role Fe of the LIE than HA of the SLE


> _(depends if it's justified or not, I'm not going to take you seriously if you told me you missed a day of work because you "were offended that the female toilet symbol had a skirt on the stick figure" or some B.S I couldn't care less about._


how do you determine if it is justified or not?


> _(Absolutely, I often need to be pushed or motivated to do the small, less significant details/tasks hence why I often leave things to the last minute since the urgency itself is motivating)_


lol same I have to wonder if that is a Se HA thing


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

After some searching around and watching a lot of videos, I've concluded that I am in fact ENTJ. 1 of the many videos I've watched is linked below which describes me almost word for word.





Reason for me doubting my type was purely due to me thinking I haven't achieved enough, in my own criticism, too lazy to be an ENTJ since every description claims that ENTJs are always productive, hard working and getting ahead.

Compared to my peers on average, I am definitely ahead, especially financially which I generally use as the measurement of success but I'm not always productive, I spend a lot of time just watching youtube and doing my interests, however, I believe it's simply because I haven't found work that I'm that passionate about. Ultimately when I get into something I really delve into it, especially if I think it's good for my future as I'm extremely future oriented.

Key traits that helped me identify myself as ENTJ includes;
1. Walking fast (Yes video did identify ENTJs walking fast as an attempt to say that ENTJs want to do things efficiently and quickly, even mundane shit like walking). I constantly have the feeling like I need to get ahead, be first, always in a rush etc...
2. Murderous gaze when I don't know you and generally expressionless until I find something amusing
3. Extreme distrust in people, especially if they're all talk and no action. I generally don't care what people say, I only watch what they do and their behavior and judge them critically for their actions.
4. Overvalue Ti over most other functions
5. Overly direct and take things said at face value
6. Would love to become a dictator
7. I'm constantly thinking about what I could be, who I could become as soon as anything happens that shows I may have an opportunity or potential, I generally care little about who I was and who am currently am coz I'm never good enough and always improving/bettering. I hate feeling like I'm stagnant, not improving in some way or god forbid, going backwards, IDK how I'm gonna survive my senior years when everything is on the decline
8. When you take me out of my comfort zone I'm always going to end up doing something coz doing nothing is boring and whatever I end up doing, my immediate goal becomes to be better at this or to find a way to improve efficiency etc... I used to think this was out of laziness of not liking repetitive tasks
9. I hate uncertainty, I want a yes or a no answer thats definitive (found this from another video)
10. I'm drawn to people who can make things happen and feel excited for new opportunities, I don't make friends for no reason, they generally have some purpose or achieve a function in my life even if that function is just to go on hikes with
11. I place significance on everything, from your value as a human being to what you did in the last 5 mins of your day. I find that if I don't judge or place significance on everything, then I'm not processing the information correctly
12. When I go out I ALWAYS have a purpose i.e climb this mountain, increase my lap time, buy new shirt, get groceries, meet Helen for dinner @ 6pm Tuesday, go to work, watch the next best Chris Nolan movie etc... I never go out without a plan or just to "loiter around", literally never done that in my life. Also why I never end up going to bars coz I see no purpose.

This image was also dead on 100% accurate.


----------



## Annie S. (Feb 15, 2021)

ESTJ.
The amount of words in your texts confirms J. As well as the desperation to find your type.


----------

